# WMP visualisations



## imgod22222 (Apr 6, 2007)

Does anyone know where to get better visualizations? I updated WMP9 to WMP11 and THERE ARE NO FRIGGIN NEW VISUALIZATIONS! Two updates later the whole program gets rewritten, but they don't make new visualizations... I like the new xbox 360 visualizations. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Are you a visualizations lover? Do I sound like a spambot? xD Umm... so yeah. Does anyone know why they havent released any new visualizations yet? I  mean, the xbox 360's visualizations looked like rendered 3D, and i'm pretty sure that WMP has access to DirectX, so how come they aren't coming out with them? And.. yeah.


----------



## Tripp (Apr 6, 2007)

Have not tried these in WMP11 because it says something about validating or something…  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So use at your own risk…

If they work you will love them…  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.synthesoft.com/

Edit - Forgot these also include a standalone media player and are not free unless you have the serial which is not hard to find...


----------

